# DIY Bass Pedals



## Ajonymous (Jul 26, 2022)

Recently built an Arkaim Fuzz, and it doesn’t really work with my basses. I’m working on the issue and think it should be useable. I’d rather not go through this issue again, so what DIY pedals should be bass ready, if any? Preferably anything but distortion, fuzz, or OD as I have enough of those at the moment. Like a phaser, EQ, reverb, or some sort of modulation pedal.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 26, 2022)

The bad stone is my preferred bass phaser. Lectric makes a PCB for it called the Bloodstone

For flanger, you can’t really beat the BF-2 for bass (except the BF-2B), so the Byzantium flanger from here is a great choice. 

OC-2 is a classic on bass too if you want synthy dub sounds, so the Ocelot Octaver might be a good choice to try out too! 

Not too sure about diy chorus options that are good for bass, since my preferred bass chorus sound is the detune mode of a digitech whammy. 

Not sure what your thoughts are on envelope filters, but there are plenty of options on that front— I use a Mutron 3 clone that I built from a FuzzDog kit, and I have a Lowballer PCB from here that I need to build soon. 

The rest of my personal preferences for bass pedals are pretty niche, so I’ll let someone else contribute their thoughts on that front. 

Calling all bassists!
Hey, @peccary @Mentaltossflycoon and @jimilee — y’all have any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2022)

Ocelot Octave
Low Tide
Byzantium Flanger
The Creamery Comp
Thumbsucker Comp
Dual Effects Loop switcher
Unicab sim
Black Tiger Boost
CDXL filter
Duck Box filter
Waddle Box filter
Leprechaun
Octagon
Organ Donor
Unison Double-Tracker
Module8
XC Phase
Woodpecker tremolo
HAARP
Squidward
Tearjerker Wah
Caesar Chorus
Cepheid Chorus


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 27, 2022)

Non dirt on my board currently:
Thumb sucker
Meatbox(soysauce)
Roboto
Ocelot
Arcadiator w mod board (parasit)
Prunes & custard (fuzzdog, yeah its a dirt but if you don't have this do this one for sure)
Sonic reducer (parasit) 
Ehx zipper (lectric flyleaf)
Chunk systems brown dog (mbp gas tank, i only include this fuzz as a required pairing if you build the following pedal)
Chunk systems 00funk envelope filter(mbp junk trunk) 
Arachnid w custom eeprom (mostly for the Daydream and multitracker)
Leprechaun 
Viib
Hydra w a 2knobjob
Xc phase might get a 2knobjob
Low tide
Tremulous loon

In my 31 years of low end obsession, have yet to enjoy a reverb on bass, fingers crossed on my Moonn Space Is Fun when I finish it. Kind of a chorus hater too.

Other notables I talk up all the time:

Freqzeq
Unicab 
Moonn Drömtydning (DBA echodream II)
Aion spectron, worth the effort but not the pedalboard real estate. 

I'm hoping to finish up an electric druid filter fx soon, biggest draw is the expression controlled lpf.

Fuzzyfox -I really like the sound of my p bass through this but in a rehearsal last week, it got more lost than I thought it was going to so I'm calling it a go to recording tone but not so much for live work. Hoping the brassmaster cuts that octave fuzz mustard next week.

Any of the other parasit sub octave circuits like the 8bitar or sidescroller.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2022)

Also with my comments on the BF-2 vs BF-2b– I've just looked at some gut shots, and while it's difficult to make out component value differences, it's clear that the BF-2 and BF-2B were built on the same PCB, and it seems that they used identical component values on everything except the BBD– the BF-2 uses an MN3207 while the BF-2B uses an MN3204. If there are any other component differences, it's unfortunately not visible in the pictures I've looked at, but the difference between 512 and 1024 stages should be an appreciable enough difference if you want to be more suited to bass. Idk if @PedalPCB has seen a BF-2B schematic or traced one and can confirm that the BBD is the only difference, but it seems likely enough as the difference in stages would be make for an octave of a difference in the sweep. The BF-2B also used Mitsubishi M5218a chips in place of the JRC4558D used in the BF-2 in the gut shots I looked at, but that wouldn't make any appreciable difference– probably just different manufacturing years causing different availability, but they're both regular old op amps so nothing to really consider there.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 27, 2022)

the  chip diff is a matter of life cycle on the box IE when XX chips were available/cheap to buy.  anything based on either a CE-2(b) or EHX small clone works for chorus on bass. Most guitar pedals DO work with a bass, just not so much recording or gigging but if having a wtfyn moment at home/with friends. I get giggles runnign a MBP glasshole(mutron phaser clone) in to aa Spirit Box preceded by either a flanger or a modded small clone I got from guitar pcb. Wierd sound? yep, but just so scifi funkadelic and prog rock you don't care to try learning that 12th song for a country/hair metal set you agreed to play at the bar.


----------



## Dan0h (Jul 27, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Ocelot Octave
> Low Tide
> Byzantium Flanger
> The Creamery Comp
> ...


Very nice list. This has inspired me to make a bass pedal board. My bass needs more attention, I think it’s jealous of all the guitar time.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2022)

I like my underminer a lot, fun little thing but I guess it's not for everyone.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> the  chip diff is a matter of life cycle on the box IE when XX chips were available/cheap to buy.  anything based on either a CE-2(b) or EHX small clone works for chorus on bass. Most guitar pedals DO work with a bass, just not so much recording or gigging but if having a wtfyn moment at home/with friends. I get giggles runnign a MBP glasshole(mutron phaser clone) in to aa Spirit Box preceded by either a flanger or a modded small clone I got from guitar pcb. Wierd sound? yep, but just so scifi funkadelic and prog rock you don't care to try learning that 12th song for a country/hair metal set you agreed to play at the bar.


The op amp yes, just a matter of availability and price at the time/location; the BBD difference is a distinct difference between designs though


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 27, 2022)

Ajonymous said:


> Recently built an Arkaim Fuzz, and it doesn’t really work with my basses. I’m working on the issue and think it should be useable. I’d rather not go through this issue again, so what DIY pedals should be bass ready, if any? Preferably anything but distortion, fuzz, or OD as I have enough of those at the moment. Like a phaser, *EQ*, reverb, or some sort of modulation pedal.


What sort of bass EQ widgets would be useful to you (or anyone else here)? That is my natural wheelhouse since I've been doing onboard preamps for various luthiers and  larger format preamps and bass amps for myself and the occasional friend for quite a while.

As far as EQ pedals, this one was originally meant for onboard use but most people seem to end up doing it in pedal format: https://www.talkbass.com/wiki/pw3b-lpf-open-source-onboard-preamp/ . There are a couple of new versions in the works but most or all will involve hand soldering SMD parts, so maybe not ideal for where you are on the learning curve right now.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 27, 2022)

The Ross phaser had a permanent place on my board. I have a CE-2 chorus that handles the low end like a boss. I used a couple of diy delays, a green Russian, a modified klon, a BYOC bass overdrive, a Dunlop bass phaser, a soul preacher compressor, and an expander that a group of us went in on. I think it had something to do with  Baja man. Madbean makes a killer swah that sounds great on bass.


----------



## peccary (Jul 27, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> What sort of bass EQ widgets would be useful to you (or anyone else here)? That is my natural wheelhouse since I've been doing onboard preamps for various luthiers and  larger format preamps and bass amps for myself and the occasional friend for quite a while.
> 
> As far as EQ pedals, this one was originally meant for onboard use but most people seem to end up doing it in pedal format: https://www.talkbass.com/wiki/pw3b-lpf-open-source-onboard-preamp/ . There are a couple of new versions in the works but most or all will involve hand soldering SMD parts, so maybe not ideal for where you are on the learning curve right now.


Is there a DIY for an "always on" hpf for bass (~35hz) that you're aware of?

Were getting the band back together so I may find it handy down the line.


----------



## peccary (Jul 27, 2022)

Madbean has a section for bass pedals. I have built the Edgelord and if you're looking for a bad ass bass filter it's worth looking at. I've also built the Madbean Boom Boom. It's an octave fuzz tuned for bass and there's nothing really like it. It's almost synth-ey and is super gnarly.

The Aion Meridian has bass specs in the build notes amd is a cool compressor with a color knob that dials in even or odd harmonics and has an exciter knob that does who knows what but I find it useful.

Effects Layouts has a number of bass friendly builds as well and are worth checking out.

My favorite PPCB board for bass so far is a fuzz so you may not be interested but modding the Gnat board to a Dizzy Tone is pretty simple and gives a great over the top fuzz that still holds down the low end surprisingly well.

I haven't built the Mofeta or the Uni Cab yet (I've got the boards, just haven't gotten to it) but I expect I will like them from what others have said.


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 27, 2022)

peccary said:


> Is there a DIY for an "always on" hpf for bass (~35hz) that you're aware of?
> 
> Were getting the band back together so I may find it handy down the line.











						VONG-Filterung - filter kit, 33,00
					

Hipass/Lowpass Filter with Booster




					www.musikding.de
				



(docs) https://schalltechnik04.de/en/instructions/vong-filterung

And a simpler 12dB/oct HPF, which I think is the format Josh Broughton uses: https://www.musikding.de/MINI-HP-VONG-filter-kit

And then Francis Deck's fdeck HPF units are open source and he's published the schematics.

I just finished up a board layout for an HPF/one band PEQ combination that will run on +/-15V for more headroom, using a DC-DC converter to allow operation on a standard 9V supply. The design has been well vetted in my DIY bass amps and should give legit studio quality even with the most demanding instruments, or be able to drive pro format PA amps directly. I'm open to barter and whatnot as long as I don't have to do a crazy amount of support beyond a BOM and schematic. But all my stuff requires intermediate level SMT soldering skills, FWIW. Nothing tiny, just mostly 1210, 1206, SOIC-8, and occasionally a few 0805 ceramic caps. All the critical caps are through hole, mostly polypro, and easy to find at Mouser or Digikey.

If you just want a standalone fixed 35Hz 4th order HPF it could be really small, something like two TL072 would easily get it done. You could probably even get by with just one if it's gonna be sandwiched between two other pedals, or driven by an active bass. I'll be happy to work up an LTspice model and share with the class since I already have all the building blocks worked up.


----------



## peccary (Jul 27, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> VONG-Filterung - filter kit, 33,00
> 
> 
> Hipass/Lowpass Filter with Booster
> ...



Thank you! I've saved this post so I can come back to it.

I had something in mind similar to the Broughton one but that was fixed - truly set-and-forget, like you mention in your last paragraph. That would be my ideal. If you end up working something like that up for passive pickups down the line I would be extremely interested.

I am intrigued by your HPF/PEQ circuit, though. I have about ten too many irons in the fire right now but once I finish a couple of things up I will probably reach out. I've seen your work for years over at TB and would really dig building something you designed.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 27, 2022)

All the suggestions I made earlier were limited to PPCB (and limited within that pool itself), as going outside of that opens a wormhole in the space-time continuum...


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 27, 2022)

Nic said:


> I like my underminer a lot, fun little thing but I guess it's not for everyone.



I love the underminer. It just slipped my mind when making my list. I may have built too many octave pedals. Defx floop is also fun if you want to get extra weird. Lowballer is great too.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 27, 2022)

Has anyone used any of the FV-1 projects like the Arachnid with bass? I'm about to build a pedal for a friend as a birthday present and thought that might be fun but have no idea how it'll be with a bass and don't own one to test it out before I give it to him.


----------



## peccary (Jul 27, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I love the underminer. It just slipped my mind when making my list. I may have built too many octave pedals. Defx floop is also fun if you want to get extra weird. Lowballer is great too.



I have the Underminer as well. I didn't find it too useful on bass but it's super fun with an analog synth! Your recommendations are always worthwhile for bass, though, so I may have to play with it on bass some more and find what I was missing.


----------



## peccary (Jul 27, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Has anyone used any of the FV-1 projects like the Arachnid with bass? I'm about to build a pedal for a friend as a birthday present and thought that might be fun but have no idea how it'll be with a bass and don't own one to test it out before I give it to him.


I built the Leprechaun for a buddy of mine a while back and it worked really well with bass from what I remember.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 27, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I may have built too many octave pedals.


There is no such thing as "too many octave pedals".   Anyone who tells you that is a liar!  I think the correct amount of octave pedals is at least [number currently possessed] + 1.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 27, 2022)

You can use bass with any of the filter pedals, or any pedal really. The only ones I’ve ever heard a difference on is dirt pedals.


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 27, 2022)

peccary said:


> I am intrigued by your HPF/PEQ circuit, though. I have about ten too many irons in the fire right now but once I finish a couple of things up I will probably reach out. I've seen your work for years over at TB and would really dig building something you designed.


I just ordered the first set of boards. Once I get one built up I'll start trying it with various other modules I have kicking around and see what it wants to be. Maybe something functionally similar to this but in pedal form, for instance:





That one has Aux In and FET drive sections on the back, and a pretty badass Jensen output transformer.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 27, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You can use bass with any of the filter pedals, or any pedal really. The only ones I’ve ever heard a difference on is dirt pedals.


I think this is why you just build a blender pedal with your dirt pedals in the loop so you get clean low end and away you go.

I started at the beginning of the "Any DIY pedal builders on TB? Strut your stuff! " thread, after seeing @Passinwind link there.  I went down a rabbit hole on this post by @Feral Feline: Post #132


----------



## jimilee (Jul 27, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I think this is why you just build a blender pedal with your dirt pedals in the loop so you get clean low end and away you go.
> 
> I started at the beginning of the "Any DIY pedal builders on TB? Strut your stuff! " thread, after seeing @Passinwind link there.  I went down a rabbit hole on this post by @Feral Feline: Post #132


I was looking for a compressor about 11 years ago, and couldn’t find a good one for a decent price. I found I could build one and have been building ever since. I once tried to get out but was sucked back in.


----------



## irvmuller (Jul 27, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Has anyone used any of the FV-1 projects like the Arachnid with bass? I'm about to build a pedal for a friend as a birthday present and thought that might be fun but have no idea how it'll be with a bass and don't own one to test it out before I give it to him.


I've built many using FV-1 for bass. Chorus and Phaser are probably my favorite. The fact that you can mix in clean is HUGE!


----------



## bhcarpenter (Jul 27, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Has anyone used any of the FV-1 projects like the Arachnid with bass? I'm about to build a pedal for a friend as a birthday present and thought that might be fun but have no idea how it'll be with a bass and don't own one to test it out before I give it to him.


I’m a big fan of the PPCB Unison on bass.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 27, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I was looking for a compressor about 11 years ago, and couldn’t find a good one for a decent price. I found I could build one and have been building ever since. I once tried to get out but was sucked back in.


I'm just worried about when I move into amps.  Until then, "I can quit anytime I want to.  You'll see."


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 28, 2022)

peccary said:


> I built the Leprechaun for a buddy of mine a while back and it worked really well with bass from what I remember.





irvmuller said:


> I've built many using FV-1 for bass. Chorus and Phaser are probably my favorite. The fact that you can mix in clean is HUGE!





bhcarpenter said:


> I’m a big fan of the PPCB Unison on bass.


Thanks gents I'll order an arachnid once the FV-1s are in and added to the store.


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 28, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I'm just worried about when I move into amps.  Until then, "I can quit anytime I want to.  You'll see."


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 28, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> View attachment 29967


Probably.


----------



## irvmuller (Jul 28, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Thanks gents I'll order an arachnid once the FV-1s are in and added to the store.


FV-1s may not be added for quite a while due to chip shortages. They are in stock at Amplified Parts. If you've never done SMD I would look up some vids and practice a little first.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 28, 2022)

irvmuller said:


> FV-1s may not be added for quite a while due to chip shortages. They are in stock at Amplified Parts. If you've never done SMD I would look up some vids and practice a little first.


@PedalPCB has a bunch, like 377 of them (don't quote me on that).  They just aren't available for us to get pre-soldered yet.


----------



## Robert (Jul 28, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> They just aren't available for us to get pre-soldered yet.



They should be in a few days.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> They should be in a few days.


FV-1 is dead. Long live Daisy.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 28, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I'm just worried about when I move into amps.  Until then, "I can quit anytime I want to.  You'll see."


Yeah, I have too many of those I don’t play, too.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 28, 2022)

peccary said:


> I have the Underminer as well. I didn't find it too useful on bass but it's super fun with an analog synth! Your recommendations are always worthwhile for bass, though, so I may have to play with it on bass some more and find what I was missing.



I didn't find the glitch setting as useful but I'd consider the normal setting similar/ a contender with the synthy parasit stuff. I did the mod board on my arcadiator so it's the one I prefer but if I need to make space on my board, the underminer is smaller so it may see some play in the future. Some further honesty, if I wanted an even smaller pedalboard, I'd skip it entirely and just rock the ocelot into my dirts.


----------



## Passinwind (Jul 28, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> FV-1 is dead. Long live Daisy.


Those two appliances were mainly what pointed me at this forum, FWIW. I have quite a few other things that need finishing up before I dive in, but it's coming.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 28, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Yeah, I have too many of those I don’t play, too.


There are worse problems to have.  And worst case, you sell a couple.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 28, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> There are worse problems to have.  And worst case, you sell a couple.


But how do you decide, it’s harder than trying to decide which kid to sell.


----------



## irvmuller (Jul 28, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I'm just worried about when I move into amps.  Until then, "I can quit anytime I want to.  You'll see."


So, asking for a friend, where could I start looking?


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 28, 2022)

jimilee said:


> But how do you decide, it’s harder than trying to decide which kid to sell.


Figuring out which kid may be easier, but I said "worst case".  I wasn't actually suggesting you do that.  We are all here to enable each other's GAS, not fight it.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 29, 2022)

irvmuller said:


> So, asking for a friend, where could I start looking?


Looking for what?  Amp?  Others would know better than I, but Weber or Mojotone come to mind.  I haven't partaken of either yet, so I don't know.  But one day, I think a modded Blackface Bassman will occur for me.  Gotta get me some Mike Ness tones.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 29, 2022)

amps, schamps.. I use a solid state fender for reference and try to find things like Sushi box's offerings to marry with small 10~50 watt boards to mimc old schoool toob fuzzy with the ability for my 50+ yo arse to lift it


----------



## ICTRock (Jul 29, 2022)

I didn't know bass players could afford DIY on pizza delivery money


----------



## mybud (Jul 29, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> I didn't know bass players could afford DIY on pizza delivery money


Surely you mean trombonists? (Ducks for cover...)


----------



## ICTRock (Jul 29, 2022)

mybud said:


> Surely you mean trombonists? (Ducks for cover...)


They have jobs?


----------



## mybud (Jul 29, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> They have jobs?


Ow.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 29, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> I didn't know bass players could afford DIY on pizza delivery money


Mmmmm, pizza.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 29, 2022)

Somebody say pizza? 
And if trombonists went looking for a job, wouldn't their ability to play get rusty?

I'll see myself out


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> They have jobs?


Sure. Every shitty local ska band needs at least two or three. Of course, 14 year olds don’t pay very well, but it’s the best work they’ll find


----------



## mybud (Jul 29, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Sure. Every shitty local ska band needs at least two or three. Of course, 14 year olds don’t pay very well, but it’s the best work they’ll find


Double-ow.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

mybud said:


> Double-ow.


Sorry; I’m still salty about getting bamboozled into trombone and out of trumpet when I was picking an instrument to play in elementary school band.


----------



## mybud (Jul 29, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Sorry; I’m still salty about getting bamboozled into trombone and out of trumpet when I was picking an instrument to play in elementary school band.


Hey, no need to apologise. I’m assuming ska wasn’t in the repertoire 😜


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 29, 2022)

Why am I glad I went with percussion in elementary school, instead of trombone like they wanted me to because of "my long arms"?


----------



## peccary (Jul 29, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Sorry; I’m still salty about getting bamboozled into trombone and out of trumpet when I was picking an instrument to play in elementary school band.



I trace my lack of musical knowledge to grade school. I wanted to play the trumpet and instead they made me play the clarinet. Apparently I was a pretty obstinate kid because I refused to participate in music class any more after that. Bummer for me.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> Why am I glad I went with percussion in elementary school, instead of trombone like they wanted me to because of "my long arms"?


For me, it was because I was one of three people who was able to make the trombone mouthpiece buzz. 

My picks were percussion, bass, and trumpet.

Percussion was a no-go because they only gave it to students who already were taking private drum lessons since it was in high demand. Bass was a no-go because they said I wasn’t tall enough (though I know now that’s BS).
I was good to go for trumpet— they met with me and had me try buzzing a trumpet mouthpiece, which was fine (plus literally anyone can learn that anyway), and I told them how I wanted to play trumpet because Chet baker and miles Davis are cool (I was already into music because I stayed playing guitar a year and a half earlier), and then at the very end the teacher was like “wait! You might actually be able to make this bigger mouthpiece buzz too— try it” and I did, and they were like “great! You’ll play trombone!”
I was like “what’s that?” And they told me “it’s just like a trumpet but a little bigger”
That was a friggin lie. Trumpet is badass, but nobody has ever been like “woah! A trombone!”


----------



## mybud (Jul 29, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> For me, it was because I was one of three people who was able to make the trombone mouthpiece buzz.
> 
> My picks were percussion, bass, and trumpet.
> 
> ...


Being somewhat vertically challenged never deterred me from bass-playing. So I agree it's complete BS. Tall people though tend to look better with a Fender bass than short ones, if you get my drift.


----------



## peccary (Jul 29, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> For me, it was because I was one of three people who was able to make the trombone mouthpiece buzz.
> 
> My picks were percussion, bass, and trumpet.
> 
> ...



Check this out and tell me you don't go "Whoa! Trombone!"


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

peccary said:


> I trace my lack of musical knowledge to grade school. I wanted to play the trumpet and instead they made me play the clarinet. Apparently I was a pretty obstinate kid because I refused to participate in music class any more after that. Bummer for me.


That was pretty much the deal with me. I was really excited about starting an instrument in school, and then they dumped the trombone on me. On top of that, I was one of just three trombone players in the grade, so we all had our lesson at the same time, and there was one kid who had already been playing for a year because of his older brother, so every lesson was me and another kid being told to practice scales, while the music teacher spent the whole time giving the third kid challenges to play, like the Simpson theme and snake charmer. What better way to make a kid’s enthusiasm for music flourish like completely ignoring your obligation to teach him, and constantly pointing out how incredible his classmate is 🙄
I wound up not going to the winter concert because I was super anxious that I didn’t know anything other than the first song and still hadn’t been taught to read sheet music. Wound up quitting by February, and wasn’t able to pursue music in school again until I joined the highschool advanced jazz band in 11th grade, but even that only lasted for like 3 months before I quit because I was the only musician in the band who didn’t have the past 7 years of experience in sight reading. Even though I had a much stronger foundation in music theory from my own self-education than any of my classmates, I never learned to sight read, so I’d be fine comping chords from the charts; I’d be fine taking a solo and following the changes; etc. but we’d be getting 4-7 new pieces each class, and whenever we’d play the head, I’d have to spend like 5 minutes mentally working out the melody, and by then, we’d moved on to the next piece.


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

I wanted to play saxophone but they made me play french horn.... I hated it.

They finally let me switch to saxophone and everything was great until one day the music teacher asked me to walk up to the front of the class...  He wanted to demonstrate something for the class so he took the saxophone from me and played it.....  Well it's yours now buddy, that sax is dead to me.

Rather than quit music class altogether they suggested I give the snare drum a shot, which I was all for, but quickly realized what a pain in the ass it would be to lug that thing around school all day between classes...

I decided to just drop out of school and play with computers instead.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

mybud said:


> Being somewhat vertically challenged never deterred me from bass-playing. So I agree it's complete BS. Tall people though tend to look better with a Fender bass than short ones, if you get my drift.


Yeah, I mean, I worked at a music store right after high school, and I was constantly renting out 1/4 basses to like 3’2” 6 year old half-pints. I was average height in 3rd grade; like 4ft or something like that, right? I could have easily played a 1/2 bass. The fact that 1/4 and even 1/8 were readily available for us to call in at the music store means that even if I couldn’t play a 1/2 at that time, there would have been a size I could have played.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> I wanted to play saxophone but they made me play french horn.... I hated it.
> 
> They finally let me switch to saxophone and everything was great until one day the music teacher asked me to walk up to the front of the class...  He wanted to demonstrate something for the class so he took the saxophone from me and played it.....  Well it's yours now buddy, that sax is dead to me.
> 
> ...


I was a huge germaphobe as a kid (still am to a lesser degree), and that would have wrecked me lmao. 

I refused to walk on the right side of the music hallway from 4th grade to 6th grade because I once saw the band teacher empty her spot valve onto the floor right there. It was probably 100% gone by the next weekend when they re-polished the floors, but I didn’t care. That was now a no-fly zone for me.


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

Yup, I never played that sax again.  It went into the case and was forgotten about.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yup, I never played that sax again.  It went into the case and was forgotten about.


Over the years I’ve had a lot of people ask to borrow my talkbox. The answer is perpetually that I accidentally left it at my uncle’s house a few states over 😅


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

My god I wouldn't even _want_ to use your talkbox.  Who would do such a thing?

Do they not know how it works?

I mean, I'd even be hesitant to use my _own _talkbox. 

Those hose would get shorter and shorter after every gig... before long I'd have to lay face down on the floor to use it.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> I wanted to play saxophone but they made me play french horn.... I hated it.
> 
> They finally let me switch to saxophone and everything was great until one day the music teacher asked me to walk up to the front of the class...  He wanted to demonstrate something for the class so he took the saxophone from me and played it.....  Well it's yours now buddy, that sax is dead to me.
> 
> ...


I walked a little more than half a mile to and from school in 5th grade, lugging mine.  At least I didn't have to drag it around between classes.  I could run like a MF then though.  Guess it was good exercise.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> I wanted to play saxophone but they made me play french horn.... I hated it.


Oh man, I wish I would've been set up with french horn. Beautiful instrument. Though rather difficult I hear.


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

School was pretty rough around here.   I could have left it in the band room but it would have gone missing by lunch time.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

On this whole note, the real reason why elementary school bands always suck is the lack of bassoon and cor anglais.


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

Wait now, I didn't drop out of _elementary_ school if that's what you're implying.  

This is the wrong thread for that.   

We didn't have band in elementary school, aside from those little plastic "recorders" ...  I should get one of those and practice Hot Cross Buns around the house.   You think my guitar playing is obnoxious?   How about this?  Squeeeeaaaaaaak.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> aside from those little plastic "recorders" ...  I should get one of those and practice Hot Cross Buns around the house.   You think my guitar playing is obnoxious?   How about this?  Squeeeeaaaaaaak.


oh, you should hear about one of the albums I’m working on. I can guarantee everyone will hate it here except me 😅


----------



## Robert (Jul 29, 2022)

You don't know me.   I like Nickelback.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> Wait now, I didn't drop out of _elementary_ school if that's what you're implying.
> 
> This is the wrong thread for that.
> 
> We didn't have band in elementary school, aside from those little plastic "recorders" ...  I should get one of those and practice Hot Cross Buns around the house.   You think my guitar playing is obnoxious?   How about this?  Squeeeeaaaaaaak.


I hid all of the ones in my house because murder may have happened.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 29, 2022)

Robert said:


> Wait now, I didn't drop out of _elementary_ school if that's what you're implying.
> 
> This is the wrong thread for that.
> 
> We didn't have band in elementary school, aside from those little plastic "recorders" ...  I should get one of those and practice Hot Cross Buns around the house.   You think my guitar playing is obnoxious?   How about this?  Squeeeeaaaaaaak.


Flutophone?


----------

